# Sex with two guys and now pregnant.



## love21

Hi everyone, 

I am currently 7 weeks pregnant and confused :(
I am not sure but was wondering if maybe someone can give me advice because I am scared! Maybe help me understand who the father can be. 
I know many won't like what I am about to say so please don't be negative and judge. :/

I had my period on April 4th and I am always regular on my periods. 
I had sex with guy #1 on April 7, 14, and 15. 
I had sex with guy #2 on April 23rd. 

According to my doctor's appointment I was 6 weeks and 6 days on May 23rd. 

Is there any way of knowing by all this who the father is? 
I don't know who I should tell and I am scared about this. 
I hope this makes sense and hope no one puts mean comments :( 

An early thank you for whoever took the time to read this and help.


----------



## mrscletus

Do you know when you usually ovulate dear or how long your cycles normally are? That might help you pin point which time you conceived.


----------



## CarlyP

:hugs:

How long are your cycles?


----------



## Ashley1021

Did you end your period on the 4th or just start it? I know tmi question but did both men finish inside you or was a condom worn with one and not the other?


----------



## love21

No, I am not sure when I ovulate. I always have my periods normal every 28 days. I don't know how to calculate that. 
I can try to find out though. 

Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## love21

I have them like 7 days or less. 
Like on April I had it from the 4th-9th

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## love21

I started on the 4th. 
And I didn't use protection at all. They both did finish inside me. :/

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## jessmke

The average woman ovulates about 2 weeks into her cycle, but there can be a lot of variation among women. If you follow this average pattern, then if your period was on April 4 you would ovulate on April 18. Your fertile window is from about 5 days before ovulation until 2 days after ovulation so for you that would be from April 13-20. So based on this it would be more likely that guy #1 is the father. However, a lot of women ovulate later than what the 'average' is, so if you ovulated just 3 days later than what is average, then guy #2 could be the father. The only way to know for sure is to do a paternity test once the baby is born.


----------



## freddie

If you measured 6 weeks 6 days on 23rd May, that would put your conception date as April 19th, which would make guy #1 the father. However, there are always variations and babies can measure a little ahead or behind, I think the dates are just too close between the two guys and potential ovulation dates to be certain. Sorry, like pp said I think the only way to know now is to test baby when it's born &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## MrsLux

Hey, no judging from me whatsoever. If I was a betting woman I would say guy number one but obv there is no way to know 100% until baby is here.
Big hugs though, it's a tough situation to be in x


----------



## Kmx

Chances are it is the first man but there is really no way to be sure. Are they aware that your not in a committed relationship with them and therefore there is a possibility you could sleep with other people?

If so I would be upfront - it's not ideal but it's nothing to be ashamed of. I know PLENTY of young people who think nothing of sleeping with different men. They are single and not in a relationship with the men so they are not doing anything wrong. 

Just explain to both men that you are pregnant and there is a chance they are the father and once the baby is born yo u will do a test to confirm who is the father. These things happen.


----------



## mrscletus

I agree that being upfront is the best option with the 2 guys. 
Definitely a hard position to be in, but you asked for help, that shows you are strong and can handle this!! This board is full of amazing support and no judgement... :hugs:


----------



## counting

It's most likely man#1. According to your dates you would have ovulated around April 18th, according to the ultrasound April 19th. So sex on the 15th would be the most likely day you became pregnant.

That being said, babies can measure ahead or behind so a 5 day difference isn't totally unheard of. 
Getting a paternity test will be your best bet. I believe they can be done before birth through amnio or after birth through the traditional saliva test.


----------



## laila 44

Sounds like man #1. Hope you can get answers soon xx


----------



## Jessicahide

You will never really know unless you have a dna test, if i were you i would just be really honest with both guys, you haven't done anything wrong, its just one of those things, and hopefully both will be supportive xxx Good luck babe, h&h 9 months xxxxx


----------



## lemsz

w`


----------



## love21

Thank you for all the comments! All are kind and respectful! I was scared to post! 
But I now talked to both of them...let's see what happens. For now, I am going to take care of myself because I am pregnant. Thanks for all the help!! :)


----------



## ElsMommy26

I am so sorry you're in a position where there is uncertainty as I know how stressful that can be. I also was in your situation with my first. As much as I got judged and had to spend my entire pregnancy alone, I felt good in that at least I was honest. There is something very liberating about saying, hey, oh well, I am human! I am not perfect. I will say that things happen how they should and you will be fine no matter what! If you end up having/needing an amnio, you can also DNA test from that, but I think that gets pricey! 

Now alternately, I had a friend who also found herself in this situation. She chose to lie to all ends in order to make herself "look" better and she ended up losing her child to a guy who is not even biologically related to her child! So I do believe that honesty pays off! Good luck with everything:hugs:


----------



## Lynzi88

Guy 1. U would have ovulated around the 18th x


----------



## Apple111

Hi hon, no judgement at all. Difficult situation to be in. Have u considered being straight from the start with both guys. It takes two and they both knowingly didn't use protection. I know its a tricky one &#128547;. Was just a thought. 
Going from what you said about having regular 28 day cycles , that should mean that your lp is 14 days so based on that I would agree with others Prob guy 1. 
Good luck hon x


----------



## awoam

hugs! this is a tough situation as the only assurance is dna.


----------



## Jessicahide

Hello Love21 how are you getting on with your pregnancy? I hope all is well and both guys are being supportive :hugs:


----------



## j mum

dna is the only sure way xx


----------



## love21

HI :)

It is not going well. Both really do not want anything to do with my pregnancy. So I just don't know. Kind of going through some depression now but the good thing is that I have my family. I just need a new job that I can be able to move back home. Thank you for asking. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Jessicahide

love21 said:


> HI :)
> 
> It is not going well. Both really do not want anything to do with my pregnancy. So I just don't know. Kind of going through some depression now but the good thing is that I have my family. I just need a new job that I can be able to move back home. Thank you for asking. I hope all is well with you.

Oh love21, 

I am sorry you are not being supported. I know it's difficult right now but try your best not to hold it against them after you find out who the dad actually is... They are acting very immature because the have no control over what is going on, try to stay strong you sound like heading home would be good for you, are you far away from your family xxx


----------



## honeybee2

Just sending my thoughts and best wishes- shit happens, we're human!
You'll be surprised just how many women go through this!


----------



## Moom7900

Hope all is going well for you, and that the men come round to doing the right thing and being part of the baby's life if they turn out to be the father. I also agree that number 1 is the most likely option, especially as early scans more often measure behind as opposed to in front, plus your ovulation and conception dates point to number 1 also. Big hugs and lots of love to you and baby xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Victoria N

Your story and replies really helped me to answer my own questions..!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

With DS, his dad could have been 1 of 3 guys. I KNEW it was his dad but i still got all 3 DNA tested. I was right it was his dad. 

Our DNA test was done for free through child support. I had to come in with DS and we each got a mouth swab. Then they called in each of the guys and they got a mouth swab. In about 6wks, they had the results. Then child support was handled from there. :thumbup: ( this was in '05 so maybe things are different now?)

My advice is: i wish i had NOT dna tested his dad. I know thats selfish but it led to a lot of issues that could have been avoided. He wanted nothing to do with us until i got him DNA tested and it didnt end well. If i was you, i wouldnt do it. Tell the baby it could be either one but you will help them find out when they are ready. Protect yourself and the baby.


----------



## Prettilucki1

Going threw the same thing. Do you know who ended up the father ?


----------



## Cassandra29

I’m not trying to reply to a thread I’m not sure how to post my own question but I’m in a situations myself. My start of my last period was on December 18th-24th I had sex with guyA on the 24th,25th,31st and 1st. I had sex with guyB on the 3rd who can most likely be the father?? I’ve been stressing since I’ve found out I’m pregnant


----------



## babyvaughan

Cassandra29 said:


> I’m not trying to reply to a thread I’m not sure how to post my own question but I’m in a situations myself. My start of my last period was on December 18th-24th I had sex with guyA on the 24th,25th,31st and 1st. I had sex with guyB on the 3rd who can most likely be the father?? I’ve been stressing since I’ve found out I’m pregnant

Ovulation in regular 28 day cycle is suppose to be 14 days later making the day you ovulated Jan 1st but theres a few days window and guy B fits into that fertile window so really hard to say. If your cycles are every 28 days on the dot then i'd say guy A because you likely ovulated right on track but if your periods every vary by a day or two then it really could be either!


----------



## Renee88

Just new to this as of today so don’t know how to make a post. I'm in almost a similar situation. Instead the first day of my lmp was Feb 15th. I had stayed the night with guy A Feb 14th and ended up having sex with him.(said he didn’t get off) Woke up started my period. Lasted 5 normal days. Ended Feb 19th.My periods are always regular. Later on that day went over to guy B house. We have had unprotected sex about every Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday! (he has got off every time.) Fount out I was pregnant March 16th. With a very faint line. That evening also my tests were barely showing a line. Doctors say my lmp was Feb 19th. (Which is when it actually ended.) Also if what they say about ovulation then guy B would definitely be the father...My friends tell me it’s guy B baby. I just wanna make sure bc he is so excited! 17 weeks of now.


----------



## Babygirl43

Ok so here is my delima. 
My last period was nov 25-29. I had sex with 2 diff guys during my fertility window. My fertitlity window was the 5th of dec through the 10th One of them was on the 5th of dec and the other was on the 8th of Dec. Im now pregnant. My due date shows the 1st of sept and it says that my conception date was the 8th or the 9th of Dec
How do i tell who is the father??


----------



## dairymomma

There isn't any way to tell who the father is without a DNA test because sperm can live inside the woman's body for up to 5-7 days after sex. Your best bet is to talk to a doctor and find out what DNA tests are available to you. I know the most common tests used are done after the birth when they can swab the baby's cheek or use a hair sample but there might be a blood test they can do during the pregnancy. But I am no sure on that. Talk to a doctor, which you should be doing anyway, and go from there. Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

You will need a dna test to know for sure ❤️


----------



## Anon_d

love21 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently 7 weeks pregnant and confused :(
> I am not sure but was wondering if maybe someone can give me advice because I am scared! Maybe help me understand who the father can be.
> I know many won't like what I am about to say so please don't be negative and judge. :/
> 
> I had my period on April 4th and I am always regular on my periods.
> I had sex with guy #1 on April 7, 14, and 15.
> I had sex with guy #2 on April 23rd.
> 
> According to my doctor's appointment I was 6 weeks and 6 days on May 23rd.
> 
> Is there any way of knowing by all this who the father is?
> I don't know who I should tell and I am scared about this.
> I hope this makes sense and hope no one puts mean comments :(
> 
> An early thank you for whoever took the time to read this and help.

Was it the first guy ?


----------



## Sissyhoney

I had sex with guy1 on nov 11th I was suppose to ovulate one the 12th had sex with guy 2 on th13th who would be the father?! Please help!


----------



## NDH

Sissyhoney said:


> I had sex with guy1 on nov 11th I was suppose to ovulate one the 12th had sex with guy 2 on th13th who would be the father?! Please help!

Were they both unprotected?
If so, honestly those two dates are too close together to be able to guess with any degree of accuracy. My thoughts are its *more* likely to be #1, as the egg has a very short lifespan, but its also entirely possible that #2 met up with the egg on the way out if it wasnt yet fertilised. You're going to need a paternity test to know for sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree. Unfortunately unless you’re testing for ovulation, you really don’t know when you’re going to ovulate. And as pp mentioned, if you did ovulate the day in between then technically either guy could have fertilized the egg.

Early ultrasounds also have an error margin of several days when measuring. So that close together, you still couldn’t say with certainty. For example, I knew 100% from confirming ovulation that I was 5w2d but the ob measured my sac at 5w4d.

You will definitely need a paternity test. There is non invasive prenatal paternity available. It’s fairly expensive, but it’s available late trimester 1 and on. It’s a blood test. Or traditional wait until the baby is born.

Good luck <3. Hope you’re able to figure out who the dad is and he steps up. If not, single mom life is hard but rewarding.


----------



## Courtneyc08

This is a long shot, but did you ever figure out who’s child it was? Your situation is just like mine


----------



## Courtneyc08

Babygirl43 said:


> Ok so here is my delima.
> My last period was nov 25-29. I had sex with 2 diff guys during my fertility window. My fertitlity window was the 5th of dec through the 10th One of them was on the 5th of dec and the other was on the 8th of Dec. Im now pregnant. My due date shows the 1st of sept and it says that my conception date was the 8th or the 9th of Dec
> How do i tell who is the father??

This is a long shot, but did you ever figure out who’s child it was? Your situation is just like mine


----------

